# Checking In From The Persian Gulf



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello all. It has been a while since I have been able to check in and see what is going on with the forum, but I am pleased to see lots of activity and good times had by all. I keep getting e-mails from DW and apparently the snow is melting off the Outback, but it is doing well. Nice and dry inside apparently. I had filled a couple of containers of Dryz Air before I left on this trip, and they are doing well absorbing the moisture. This was suppose to be the year of camping at Christmas, but obviously that will have to wait till next year. I am looking forward to Spring Break as we do have reservations for camping them, and the Captain has assured me that he will do his best to get home by then.

All is well out here. Unfortunately I cannot reveal a lot, but we are doing the job we were sent to do and we are doing it well. We are somewhere in the Persian Gulf, and for those that have been here, or know someone that has been here, then you may be aware what job we do. Christmas is coming up and we were blessed with several hundred pounds of Christmas packages from home. The moral of the sailors went up that day, and it was good to see.

So to all I wish a Merry Christmas (kind of early, but I gotta get it in when I can). Take care, have fun and have the best time you can.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas









I've spent a few holidays in that situation - one of them right there. I hope you have a (very) speedy and safe tour!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you also. Stay safe and we will pray for your speedy return.

Brenda


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!!

Thanks for writing









Walter


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you and stay safe!!!

And when you are out on the deck.....tell all your fellow sailors that we wish them a Merry Christmas!!!

Thank you for you service.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Merry Christmas and God speed.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shaela21,

From the very soul of Wolfwood, thank you for your service. Please also thank your family for their sacrifices!!!

My BIL (USAF Major) spent 8 mnths at Hotel Grand Sand. Upon his return, he presented us with an American Flag which he had carried with him throughout his journeys. Each Christmas since his return, that flag has stood by our tree as a tribute to all - regardless of nationality - who are unable to be home with their loved ones.

THIS year, the flag will stand tall in _your_  honor (proudly accompanied by a Canadian flag as well).

A blessed Christmas to you, your family, and your fellow service men & women.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas from a fellow Canadian and Outbacker, thankyou for what you are doing and for serving your country with pride.
I hope you are able to spend some time with your family by any means, computer, phone or even mail.
Have a wonderful and safe Christmas and may your tour be over soon and you can return to your family.

With thanks, Steve and Ruth


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

The safest of Christmases to you Steve and thank you for your service to keep us all safe.

To your family, thank you for standing by Steve and keeping the home fires burning. Those of us that have never experienced the sacrifices you are making can only imagine what your days are like.

To both of you God's peace and our prayers for Stave's safe and speedy return home.

Bill & Debbie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas & a Safe tour & return!

Thanks for thinking of us, 
Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear all is well
And you are doing what you have to do
Merry Christmas to you as well

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

My family and I wish you a safe and happy Christmas. Many prayers for safety to you and all who are serving. A great big THANK YOU to you and your family.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

shaela21 Merry Christmas to you









Thanks for all you are doing there and for not getting about us be safe

willie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU!!!
I know you want to be home with your family, as does every husband and father, and you're making great sacrifices for us, here one the home front!! Want you to know how proud my family is of you, and you and yours will definitely be in my prayers tonight. PLEASE KEEP SAFE and return to your loving family as soon as possible. Glad you're able to e-mail, and possibly see your family via webcam. 
Again, Merry Christmas, and God Bless!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you and your crew









Stay safe until your return home,
Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you for your service and sacrifices. Merry Christmas and 


skippershe said:


> *Stay safe* until your return home,


and long after as well.









NobleEagle & Family


----------

